# Birds vs Whales Who Makes the Best Music



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Simple time to choose high or low noise - Birds vs Whales Who Makes the Best Music


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I am reasonably convinced that whale-song is long-form, intelligent communication - perhaps even musical composition.

I am completely convinced that, to me, birdsong is as annoying as all hell.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Birds for me! I like the sounds of birdsong -and I _love _many of the classical works that have been inspired by birdsong. Some of my favorite examples of the bird genre include Daquin's Cuckoo, Schumann's Vogel als Prophet, Saint-Saëns' Aviary, and many of Messiaen's bird-influenced works. Also, in the second movement of Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony, the "cadenza" for nightingale, cuckoo and quail is magical.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Well if I take my vote out its 50/50 at this stage......................


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well if I take my vote out its 50/50 at this stage......................


Bit like recent elections in the world.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In music I'd choose birdsong, seeing I prefer Messiaen's or Rautavaara's ornithological offerings to the cetacean-inspired works of Hovhaness, Tavener and Cage.... Having said that, I do like George Crumb's _Vox Balaenae_...

If we are talking about the noise actually made by the creatures I'd prefer birdsong as long as it isn't squawking or screeching.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

First lets hear from the Whales


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

....And now from the birds





I think the Whales are nicer


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

:lol:

My favorite birdy:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Another reason not to choose birds - Michael Winslow of the animal world


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

I have never been to a live whale concert. Bird give concerts almost every day though.


----------



## NishmatHaChalil (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm a birder, so I'm going with birds. Here is Brazil's national animal, the Rufous-bellied thrush, _Turdus rufiventris_, or, like he is known here, the Sabiá-laranjeira:








Huilunsoittaja said:


> :lol:
> 
> My favorite birdy:


How lovely!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Whales are so under the Ocean in this poll


----------

